# TODDLER IN 2WW



## magz1 (May 9, 2011)

im due to start treatment april, my little one will be 11 months old, anything i shouldn`t be doing with him during the 2ww. thanx magz xxxxxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Magz,

No, just carry on as normal.  My DS is a real chunk and weighs about 3 st.  I picked him up and done all the normal stuff I do with him.

My clinic said that it won't change the outcome by not lifting him and that thousands of women get pregnant daily naturally and have LO's at home.

Good luck

Stacey
X


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Ditto the above. Goodluck


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Is good to see you say that Stacey as I am just about to go into the 2ww and have a clingy toddler


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Don't get me wrong, I was a bit worried, as first time around I wrapped myself in cotton wool for two weeks.  

There were times when DS was really playing me up and making me stressed and I thought there was no chance it would work.  I picked him up and played with him, but just didn't let him jump over my tummy.

These embies are a lot stronger then we think 

X


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks hun. Thanks to her escape attempts from the cot the last week, we have taken her sides off tonight, so that will be lots of fun and *PMA* easier now than when I am pregnant


----------



## magz1 (May 9, 2011)

thanx for replies  magz xxxxxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Well, picked up Hannah the same amount as normal (don't often carry her places, hubby does if needed, so just indoors and I got my BFP) so ladies reading, please try and not worry (I know its hard) if you need to pick your toddlers up xx


----------



## michaelaeloise (Mar 7, 2011)

Im so glad to have seen this post. Getting very close to my ec and so worried about picking up my little man, hes so clingy at the moment and i dont want to have him missing out on cuddles xx


----------



## Workymum (Jun 16, 2012)

Just seen this post and wanted to add - I'm 6 weeks today (yippee!) and have a robust 2 year old.  

I fully intended NOT to pick him up during the 2 ww but found after 4 days that it was just too distruptive, he knew something was going on because cuddly mummy was suddenly pushing him on to daddy!  So, I went back to the cuddles and just tried to be mindful of walking around with him on my hip.  And gave softplay at miss!

xx


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

We re having another go in May and the twins will be 9 months old, I have no help during the day so I don't have a choice. Like you said last time I wrapped myself in cotton wool, rested, was off work and wasn't allowed to lift a finger!

Fingers crossed we make some strong embies xx


----------

